# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Τροφοδοσια απο μπαταρια οταν κοπει το ρευμα

## herctrap

η εξοδος ειναι η κουκιδα

το σκεπτικο ειναι να τροφοδοτησει μονο το uE (5V) οσο θα εχει κοπει το ρευμα και δεν θα εχω ρευμα απο τον 12V μετασχηματιστη 

θα υπαρξει προβλημα με τα 5,3V και οχι 5?

αλλαζει ο χρονισμος του uE με την ταση?
γιατι το uE χρησιμοποιειτε σαν ρολοι


ναι σιγουρα γινετε πιο ευκολα αλλα 
1) ο fillman λεει να φτιαχνουμε δικα μας κυκλωματα
2) εχω ολα τα parts

ευχαριστω

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ...ναι σιγουρα γινετε πιο ευκολα αλλα 
> 1) ο fillman λεει να φτιαχνουμε δικα μας κυκλωματα...



Ή αν ανεβάζουμε κάτι που δεν είναι δικό μας, να μην παραλείπουμε να αναφέρουμε την πηγή.

----------


## herctrap

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος τι θες να πεις

αλλα εγω το εφτιαξα 

εχοντας παρει αφορμη απο αυτο

παλαιοτερο σχεδιο μου
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...28&postcount=1

και ανακαλυπτoντας αργοτερα οτι ειναι μια πυλη NOT

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...86&postcount=9

----------


## GR_KYROS

μελέτησε και το παρακάτω βασικό σχέδιο θα έχεις 5v standard
και μην ακούς τι λέει ο fillman πλάκα κάνει  :Smile:

----------


## herctrap

ναι εγω απαντησα στον Γαληνίτης

που *ισως* να μου ειπε οτι το αντεγραψα απο καπου και το πουλησα για δικο μου

2) το θελω να τραβαει ρευμα απο την μπαταρια οταν κοπει η ταση απο το μετασχηματιστη γιατι δεν εχουμε ρευμα
οχι ολη την ωρα και να αποφορτηζει την μπαταρια

και τροφοδοτει μονο το uE και οχι τα led

το 7812 θα ειναι αχρηστο μιας και η ταση εισοδου ειναι 12V

πως σκεφτομαι οτι λειτουργει αυτο που εφτιαξα


οταν εχουμε 12V το πρωτο τρανσιστορ απο τα αριστερα
αγει και ολο το ρευμα παει στην γη

οταν κοπουν τα 12V

το αριστερο δεν αγει και το ρευμα ανοιγει το μεσαιο τρανσιστορ

το οποιο βγαζει στον εκπομπο μια ταση 6V 
ισως το ρευμα να ειναι αρκετο για το uE και να μην χρειαζεται το darlington

ισως και να ειναι αρνητικο γιατι ενα πολυ μικρο ρευμα που θα περναει απο τον εκπομπο του μεσαιου να ανοιξει το δεξια τρανσιστορ ετσι να ειναι η μπαταρια ενεργη


--------------


δυστιχως δεν μου εχει μεινει breadboard να τα δοκιμασω



-----------------


υπαρχει περιπτωση να αγορασουμε απο διαφορετικους seller μερικα 2N3904 και να εχουνε διαφορετικα specs μεταηυ τους?

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Δεν διευκρίνιζες ότι είναι δικό σου, γιαυτό μίλησα για αναφορά της πηγής. Και βέβαια δεν είπα ότι ..."το αντέγραψες από κάπου και το πούλησες". Όλα καλά και συγνώμη.

----------


## herctrap

οκ εγω συγνωμη

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Ηρακλή,
νομίζω ότι ένα κύκλωμα παρόμοιο με του Βαγγέλη με διόδους, σταθεροποιητή *low dropout* και επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία 6V είναι η καλύτερη λύση. 



Η *R-charge* υπολογίζεται για χαμηλό ρεύμα φόρτισης (1/20 της χωρητικότητας της μπαταρίας).

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## gf

Πιθανες αλλαγες στο παραπανω κυκλωμα :

1) Η διοδος απο την μπαταρια μπορει να γινει schottky
2) Μπορει να χρειαζετε μια διοδος σε σειρα με την Rcharge ετσι ωστε να μην υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να ξεφορτησει η μπαταρια μεσα απο το προηγουμενο κυκλωμα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γιώργο καλύτερα τώρα; Ευχαριστώ!
G

----------


## gf

Εξαιρετικα!!

----------


## FILMAN

Βαγγέλη, όχι, δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα. Ηρακλή τα κυκλώματα που σου έδειξαν ο Βαγγέλης και ο Γιώργος είναι καλύτερα από το δικό σου, το οποίο το έχεις κάνει πολύ περίπλοκο για το τίποτα. Του Γιώργου είναι το καλύτερο. Αν δεν βάλεις επαναφορτιζόμενη μπαταρία απλώς παραλείπεις την Rcharge. Όσο υπάρχει τάση από το μετασχηματιστή η μπαταρία δεν εκφορτίζεται όπως νομίζεις, γιατί η δίοδος που είναι σε σειρά με τη μπαταρία είναι πολωμένη ανάστροφα και κατά συνέπεια δεν άγει.

----------


## Panoss

Οι NiMH δεν πρέπει να φορτίζονται μόνο όταν πέσουν σε μια συγκεκριμένη τάση;
Αλλιώς μειώνεται η διάρκεια σωστής λειτουργίας τους και η διάρκεια ζωής τους;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Οι NiMH δεν πρέπει να φορτίζονται μόνο όταν πέσουν σε μια συγκεκριμένη τάση;
> Αλλιώς μειώνεται η διάρκεια σωστής λειτουργίας τους και η διάρκεια ζωής τους;



Γειά σου Παναγιώτη, αναφέρω "trickle charge" στο 1/20 C (0.05C) το οποίο είναι εντός των ορίων που προτείνουν οι κατασκευαστές.

Το παρακάτω είναι απόσπασμα από Panasonic: Charge methods for NiMH batteries




> CHARGE METHODS FOR NICKEL METAL HYDRIDE BATTERIES
> ...
> *(9) Trickle current: 0.033 to 0.05CmA*
> When the trickle current is set higher, the temperature rise of the batteries is increased, causing the battery characteristics to deteriorate.
> ...



Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Panoss

Γεια σου Γιώργο.
Δηλαδή, επειδή το ρεύμα φόρτισης είναι πολύ μικρό (1/20 C), δεν είναι ανάγκη να πέσει η τάση της NiMH σε ένα ορισμένο επίπεδο πριν την επόμενη φόρτισή της;
Και συνεπώς μπορούμε να τη φορτίσουμε, χωρίς να την "φθείρουμε", όποια κι αν είναι η τάση της;

Μάλλον, τα από πάνω ισχύουν με το trickle charge (δεν έχω ιδέα τι ειν' τούτο!), ε;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Μάλλον, τα από πάνω ισχύουν με το trickle charge (δεν έχω ιδέα τι ειν' τούτο!), ε;



Σχεδόν όλα τα battery-backup με NiCd (παλαιότερα) και NiMH λειτουργούν με αυτό τον τρόπο. Στο pdf της Panasonic τα λέει όλα.

Κάποιοι "κατασκευαστές" χρειάζονται συντομότερη επαναφόρτιση μετά τη διακοπή ρεύματος και ρυθμίζουν την R-charge για μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό που αναφέρεις με την μπαταρία να καταστρέφεται μετά το χρόνο (1-2 έτη) εγγύησης ... !

G

----------


## herctrap

δυστιχως πρεπει να κανω πανω απο 100km να βρω τις διοδους
και πανω απο 300 για να βρω τις Schottky (τι το παραπανουν κανουν αυτες)

ας υποθεσουμε οτι οι Schottky δεν εχουν πτωση τασης στα ακρα τους οπως εχουν οι πυριτιου (0,7V)

το 7805 δεν θελει τουλαχιστον 7V στην εισοδο για να βγαλει 5V στην εξοδο?

το 2940 δεν πολυ καταλαβα τι κανει
και για αυτο θελω χιλιομετρα για να το βρω 

ευχαριστω

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Ηρακλή,
το κύκλωμά σου ίσως λειτουργεί αλλά δεν είναι 'συνηθισμένο' για όσους σχεδιάζουν με σταθεροποιητές τάσης και τους θεωρούν δεδομένους.

Η αρχική σου ερώτηση '*θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα με τα 5,3V και οχι 5;'* δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί γιατί καμία μπαταρία δεν δίνει 6.0V. Οι επαναφορτιζόμενες θεωρούνται 1.2V έως 1.5V, οι αλκαλικές από 0.9V έως 1.55V ενώ τα στοιχεία μολύβδου όταν αναφέρουμε 6V εννοούμε μέση τιμή 6.9V (το μισό του 13.8V). *Αρα δεν είσαι σίγουρος για τα 5.3V.*

Τα παραπάνω μας ωθούν σε σχεδίαση με σταθεροποίηση τάσης.

Ενα άλλο θέμα που δεν έχουμε αναφέρει είναι ότι ο μC πρέπει να αντιλαμβάνεται με κάποιο τρόπο τη διακοπή τάσης, ίσως με 'δείγμα' από το V+ πριν από την πρώτη δίοδο, και να απενεργοποιεί 'άχρηστες' καταναλώσεις. Αν υπάρχουν κυκλώματα που τροφοδοτούνται και αυτά με 5V και δεν χρειάζονται πρέπει να διακόπτεται και εκεί η παροχή τάσης. 

Σημείωση: όλα τα παραπάνω για σωστή σχεδίαση και μείωση της χωρητικότητας της μπαταρίας

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ηρακλή και το παρακάτω παραποιημένο σχέδιο του Γιώργου θα σε καλύψει.
άσε τι έχω να ακούσω από τον φίλιππα  :Smile:

----------


## herctrap

ευχαριστω 

η εξοδος του 7805 θα παει στο uE

ενω η εισοδος κατευθειαν στα segment

κατι που δεν εχω καταλαβει σε τι χρησιμευει η διοδος μεταξυ εισοδου εξοδου του lm7805

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... πρέπει να κάνω πάνω από 100km ... πάνω από 300 ...







> Ηρακλή και το παρακάτω παραποιημένο σχέδιο του Γιώργου θα σε καλύψει...



Μηχανισμός εκμηδένισης αποστάσεων!
9-βολτες υπάρχουν στα 30 μέτρα ...

Η ανάστροφη δίοδος εκφορτίζει τους πυκνωτές (συνήθως τους μεγάλους) μέσω τις διόδου και όχι μέσα από το σταθεροποιητή όταν αποσυνδεθεί η τάση και η μπαταρία (για προστασία του σταθεροποιητή, εδώ 'υπερβάλλον ζήλος').
G

----------


## herctrap

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## herctrap

> Λ.χ. σε ένα κρύσταλλο 16MHz αρκετές φορές γράφει 16.00000 MHz



αληθεια που τους βρισκουμε αυτους ?
υποθετω θελουν και τους αντιστοιχους πυκνωτες


αυτος που εχω τωρα ειναι 16.000
ευχαριστω

----------


## herctrap

λιγο αργα 

αλλα η μπαταρια (9V) δεν θα αποφορτιζετε ακομα και αν εχουμε 12V?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> αλήθεια που τους βρίσκουμε αυτούς;
> Υποθέτω θέλουν και τους αντίστοιχους πυκνωτές
> αυτός που έχω τώρα είναι 16.000



Το ίδιο είναι 16.000 και 16.00000 και 16MHz (εφόσον όλα είναι κρύσταλλοι και όχι ceramic resonators). Οι πυκνωτές είναι ανάλογα και με τη CPU. Για 4-16MHz συνήθως έχουμε 12pF ή 15pF ή 22pF. Μικρότερες χωρητικότητες για πιο γρήγορο ξεκίνημα του ταλαντωτή, λίγο μεγαλύτερες για σταθερό ταλαντωτή.





> αλλά η μπαταρία (9V) δεν θα αποφορτίζεται ακόμα και αν έχουμε 12V;



Οχι εφόσον υπάρχουν οι δίοδοι το ρεύμα θα περνά πάντα από το θετικότερο (υψηλότερο δυναμικό) προς την κατανάλωση. Οταν έχεις 12V η δίοδος που είναι σε σειρά με την μπαταρία θα είναι ανάστροφα πολωμένη άρα δεν θα περνά ρεύμα.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## herctrap

σωστα δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ευχαριστω

απλως θελω να εχω κατι σταθερο 
γιατι το uE μετραει δευτερολεπτα για χρηση ρολογιου

ελεγα οτι ο 16,000000 ειναι πιο κοντα στα 16Mhz σπο τον 16.000

τον χρησιμοποιω με 22pf

----------


## herctrap

και μια τελευτεα ελπιζω ερωτηση

και off topic

το ρολοι χτυπαει καθε ωρα και καθε μισαωρο

ενα τονο στα 500Hz για 1 δευτερολεπτο οσες φορες οσο ειναι και η ωρα

εχω βαλει την εξοδο απο το uE στην βαση ενος NPN τον συλλεκτη στα 5V και τον εκπομπο στο ηχειο μεσω μιας αντιστασης 80ohm ( την μικροτερη που ειχα )

και το αλλο ακρο ειναι γειωμενο συνεχεια

η ενταση του ηχου ειναι πολυ μικρη

το ηχειο ειναι απο ενα κουτι υπολογιστη 
και λεει 8Ohm

ενας απλος ενυσχητης για αυτο υπαρχει

ακομα μπορω να συνδεσω την εξοδο σε απλα επιτραπεζια 2,0 ηχεια? ( στην εισοδο τους και οχι πανω στο ηχειο )

η θα καουν λογο των 5V


ευχαριστω

----------


## GR_KYROS

εάν παρεμβάλεις πυκνωτή 10μf  είναι ok

----------


## GeorgeVita

... ή και μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή (ίσως αργότερα θέλει μπάσα ...):



Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

Υ.Γ. αν έχεις τόσα on/off topic, βάζε τίτλο "διάφορες ερωτήσεις herctrap vol.2.3"

----------


## herctrap

> Υ.Γ. αν έχεις τόσα on/off topic, βάζε τίτλο "διάφορες  ερωτήσεις herctrap vol.2.3"



προσοχη στα μικρα γραμματα 

δικαιο εχεις 

αλλα δεν εβρισκα σχετικα topic και ουτε αξιζει νομιζω να κανω νεο θεμα

σε δεκα λεπτα θα χτυπησει οποτε παω να το δοκιμασω

και γιατι ο πυκνωτης?

-------------

δουλεψε 

αν το 5 γινει 12  με Mosfet θα δω διαφορα?

ή το ρευμα καθοριζει την ενταση?


------------------

απο πισω λεει 8Ω ,5W

αρα I=P/R

Οποτε μεγιστο ρευμα 1,5Α? = μεγιστη ενταση?

----------


## herctrap

δουλευειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_Jt-vHlMZI"]YouTube- Digital Segment Clock.mp4[/ame]

----------


## navar

καλή χρονιά και σε σενα Ηρακλή. ευτυχισμένο το 2011 !!!! ότι επιθυμείς !

 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## herctrap

εδω πηγα 28-2-2012 ακομα στο 11 εισαι εσυ?

----------


## herctrap

λοιπον το εφτιαξα και σε μεγαλο





αν και λειπει ενα segment ( 3 εκαψα συνολικα ο μλκ )

αλλα το προβλημα μου ειναι το battery back up 

οπως θα δειτε ο atmega μενει ξυπνιος και μετραει αν κοπει το ρευμα

απο αυτο:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...2&d=1278695497

*χωρις την 1ν4007

επισης δοκιμασα να βαλω δυο 9V παραλληλα αλλα για καποιο λογο η μια απο τις δυο ζεματαγε  θελω τρεεις διοδους για δυο μπαταριες

μια για καθε μπαταρια και μια για τα 12V

αλλα απο τα ( 9-0,7) μεχρι τα 6-7 ειναι μικρη η διαφορα ισα που κραταει μια μερα

μπορουμε να το τροποποιησουμε αυτο και να κανουμε την μπαταρια να ξαναφορτιζετε?


ευχαριστω

----------


## navar

έχεις ανέβει επίπεδο !!!! μπράβο !!!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

αυτο αφορα μονο το ρολοι;που αλλου μπορει να εφαρμοστει;

----------


## herctrap

οχι 

καπου οπου θες να συνεχιζει να τρεχει ο uE ή κατι αλλο οταν κοπει το ρευμα

σειναργεμος πχ

----------


## FILMAN

> αλλα το προβλημα μου ειναι το battery back up 
> 
> οπως θα δειτε ο atmega μενει ξυπνιος και μετραει αν κοπει το ρευμα
> 
> (Αυτό δεν ήθελες; )
> 
> απο αυτο:
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...2&d=1278695497
> ...



Δεν πιστεύω κατά τη διακοπή να τροφοδοτούνται και τα displays;

----------


## herctrap

οχι ο atmega εχει ξεχωριστο 7805 μονο δικο του

και οτι σημα φευγει απο τον atmega ( shift registers, npn ηχειου ) περνανε μεσα απο 1K αντιστασεις

LDO?

δεν πρεπει να βαλω διοδο πριν μεταξυ των +12V και της εισοδο του 7805?

ναι μπορει να μην ηταν και οι δυο φορτισμενες

και αν μπορουσες ενα τελικο σχηματικο?

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## FILMAN

Μια στιγμή. Μεταξύ μ/ε και displays τί υπάρχει από ημιαγωγούς;

----------


## herctrap

τωρα μου τα λες επιστημονικα και δεν εχω και το pcb εδω να σου δειξω

atmega ---> shift registers ---> ULN2803 ---> segments

τα segments ειναι κοινης ανοδου (+12V) 

latch
data 
clock 

πανε απο τον atmega στα 6 shift registers μεσω μιας αντιστασεων 1Κ ( αυτο γιατι οταν ειχα μικροτερα segments κοινης καθοδου και τα χρησιμοποιυσα χωρις το uln2803 παρολο που τo Vcc των shift registers ηταν 0 αχνοφενονταν απο το ρευμα που ερχοταν απο τον atmgega )

και μετα οδηγουν τα darligton



*την διοδο μεταξυ 12 και Vin την εβαλα ,την Vin-Vout δεν εβαλα

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία. Για πες μου τώρα ποια ολοκληρωμένα τροφοδοτούνται από την τάση stand by και ποια όχι;

----------


## herctrap

εχω ενα psu

ο atmega και το max232 εχουν δικο τους 7805 με τα 12 απο το psu και την 9V

τα 6 74595 και οι δυο συλεκτες των τρανσιστορ παιρνουν ρευμα απο τα 12 μεσω δυο 7805

και το tip41c για τα ηχεια παιρνει ρευμα απο τα 3,3

----------


## FILMAN

To βρήκαμε το λάθοοοοοοος! Τα 595 δεν επιτρέπεται να οδηγούνται από τον μ/ε χωρίς να τροφοδοτούνται! Η διακοπή της τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να αφορά μόνο τις κοινές ανόδους των displays. Επίσης για να σου κρατάει περισσότερο η μπαταρία άλλαξε τα ULN2803 με ULN2804.

----------


## herctrap

τα darlingot πιστευω ειναι υπερβολη αλλα ειναι σε ic ποιο βολικο απο το να εχεις 2n3904 στην σειρα

δηλαδι η μπαταρια να τροφοδοτει και τα 595?

η να αλλαξω το προγραμμα και να μην εχω εξοδο αν δεν εχω και 12V

----------


## FILMAN

> τα darlingot πιστευω ειναι υπερβολη αλλα ειναι σε ic ποιο βολικο απο το να εχεις 2n3904 στην σειρα
> (Μια χαρά είναι)
> δηλαδι η μπαταρια να τροφοδοτει και τα 595?
> (Ναι)
> η να αλλαξω το προγραμμα και να μην εχω εξοδο αν δεν εχω και 12V



Ναι, δηλ. σε περίπτωση διακοπής της τροφοδοσίας, όλες οι έξοδοι του μ/ε που πάνε στα 595, να είναι σταθερά σε λογικό 0.

----------


## herctrap

οποτε οταν χασω τα 12 
τα data 
latch 
clock 

ειναι παντα 0 
και το 595 παλι δεν θα τροφοδοτειτε απο την μπαταρια

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι! Όπως το είχες μέχρι τώρα, αυτές οι 3 έξοδοι του μ/ε όταν ήταν 1, έβλεπαν βραχυκύκλωμα (τις διόδους προστασίας ως προς Vdd των εισόδων των 595), με αποτέλεσμα μεγάλο ρεύμα που σου άδειαζε τη μπαταρία...

----------


## herctrap

παρολο της αντιστασεις 1K μεταξυ του 595 και uE?

----------


## FILMAN

Α, είχες βάλει αντιστάσεις εκεί;

----------


## herctrap

ναι γιατι οταν εκανα δοκιμες σε breadboard με κοινης καθοδου μικρα αχνοφενονταν τα segments και ας ηταν το Vcc των 595 ισο με 0
επερναν ρευμα απο το uE που ειχε ρευμα απο την μπαταρια

με τις αντιστασεις αυτο λυθηκε

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι αλλά οι αντιστάσεις πάλι διαρρέονταν από ρεύμα και σου άδειαζαν τη μπαταρία...

----------


## herctrap

ε και ποσο να εχενα με 1Kohm

αντε πες οτι ηταν R = 1000/3 αν και ποτε δεν εδιναν μαζι ρευμα

και αυτο γινοταν μια φορα καθε δευτερολεπτο που ανανεωναν τους registers

αν βαλω μια διοδο για καθε μπαταρια 

υποθετω οτι καθε λιγο θα αλλαζει και η επιλεγμενη μπαταρια οταν κοπει το ρευμα
ή οταν φτασουν στα ιδια επιπεδα θα αποφορτιζοντε ολες μαζι 

ειναι τοσο κακο να βαλω αλλη διοδο για καθε μπαταρια ? 

μηπως δεν θα εχω σταθερη τροφοδοσια λογο της συνεχομενης εναλαγης?

1000uF και 0,1uF δεν φτανουν στην εισοδο του 7805?

ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

> ε και ποσο να εχενα με 1Kohm
> 
> αντε πες οτι ηταν R = 1000/3 αν και ποτε δεν εδιναν μαζι ρευμα
> 
> και αυτο γινοταν μια φορα καθε δευτερολεπτο που ανανεωναν τους registers
> 
> (Ε, ναι. Από κάθε αντίσταση περνάγανε τότε περίπου 4mA. Δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα ήτανε σε λογικό 1 οι έξοδοι του μ/ε, αλλά να ξέρεις οτι οι 9βολτες έχουν μικρές χωρητικότητες. Άλλωστε μια μέρα σχεδόν σου κράταγε. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω και τι ρεύμα θέλει ο μ/ε.)
> 
> αν βαλω μια διοδο για καθε μπαταρια 
> ...



Τα 0.1μ μια χαρά είναι, για τα 1000μ δεν ξέρω, πρέπει να μου πεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα που τραβάς από το 7805 και την τάση που δίνει ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας σου...

----------


## herctrap

δεν με πειραζουν οι υπερβολες


αυτα ειναι μονο για τις μπαταριες το psu δινει και 25A στο 7805

ελεγα 1000 και 3x0.1 πριν και μετα το 7805

----------


## FILMAN

Α, τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή έχεις; Ε, τότε και 220μ να βάλεις, και 330μ, και 470μ, και 1000μ, το ίδιο είναι. 3Χ0.1? 1 πριν, 1 μετά, ο τρίτος;

----------


## herctrap

τρεις πριν, τρεις μετα

----------


## FILMAN

3 μετά, φαντάζομαι πως εννοείς 1 στον σταθεροποιητή, 1 στον μ/ε, και έναν σε κάποιο άλλο IC. Αλλά γιατί και 3 πριν;

----------


## herctrap

οχι 6 πριν το 7805 3χ1000 3χ0,1
και 6 μετα το 7805 >>       >>

----------


## FILMAN

Σιγά ρε Ηρακλή, πολύ φόρα πήρες! Είπαμε να βάζουμε αλλά όχι κι έτσι! Ένας ηλ/κός πριν το 7805 αρκεί. Εγώ δεν θάβαζα 1000μ αλλά μικρότερο, ίσως 220μ. Επίσης ένας 0.1μ πριν κι άλλος ένας μετά το 7805 αρκούν, φτάνει να τους βάλεις όσο πιο κοντά στο 7805 γίνεται. Επίσης βάλε από έναν 0.1μ σε κάθε IC και επιπλέον από έναν ηλ/κό 10μ σε κάθε ULN. Επίσης έναν ηλ/κό 1μ κατευθείαν στην έξοδο του 7805. Αυτοί αρκούν.

----------


## herctrap

αφου τα ULN2803 ειναι darlington τρασνιστορ

με ολους τους εκπομπους στην γειωση 

που να βαλω τον πυκνωτη?

----------


## FILMAN

Μα φυσικά ανάμεσα στα άκρα τροφοδοσίας του IC (μήπως δεν έχεις συνδέσει το πιν της θετικής τροφοδοσίας; Δουλεύουν κι έτσι, αλλά τότε βάλε τους 10μ που σου είπα παράλληλα μετάξύ των κοινών ανόδων των οθονών και της γείωσης.

----------


## herctrap

IMAGE014.JPG

θα εβαζα θετικη τροφοδοσια στο 10 οταν θα συνδεα μοτερ,ρελε,πηνεια 

τωρα με τα led δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζετε ( αν και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να βαλω )

γιατι μου προτεινες το 2804?

----------


## FILMAN

Σωστός. Το 2804 έχει μεγαλύτερες αντιστάσεις σε σειρά με τις βάσεις των τρανζίστορ, άρα τραβάει λιγότερο ρεύμα. Αν κάνεις τον μ/ε να μη δίνει λογικό1 κατά τη διακοπή της τροφοδοσίας, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις την αλλαγή των 2803 με τα 2804.

----------

